# Fuhrer48



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just curious if any of you boatless folks have been able to stick a bonita from the beach on a fly rod? If so how did you go about doing it and what sort of fly did you use? My buddyand I have been talkin about it a lot and we have made it a goal of oursfor the winter.Anybody that hashad any luck doingso hope to hear somefeedback!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

im pretty much the forum idiot, posting my username in the topic line :banghead


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fuhrer48 (11/24/2008)*im pretty much the forum idiot, posting my username in the topic line :banghead


Well, Anthony, at least we knew it was really you for honest sure!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, when they run the beach, you definately could. That's actually on my list to do, catch one from the surf. I've seen them from the pier running within feet of the shore. I actually just got my first three bonita on fly today. We were at the pass, they were everywhere, it was awesome.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

For flies, anything white. Small white decievers, clouser minnows, whatever you like.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Anthony,

While I haven't seen any lately, I used to throw for bonito in the surf often. However I wouldn't attempt fishing the surf without a stripping basket. But that being said, I have caught them on several of my creations, but probably just as many on clousers. You really can;t go wrong with a Chartreuse over white clouser. Usually it has been my experience that as the water cools it becomes more difficult to find bonito in near shore waters, have you been seeing any in the surf recently? If you have let me know, because they are a blast on the fly from shore!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (11/25/2008)* Usually it has been my experience that as the water cools it becomes more difficult to find bonito in near shore waters


Don't you meanthe opposite? You can find them 10 miles or so offshore in the summertime and they come right to the beach and the pier in the winter.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I guess I wasn't very clear. I usually caught them from the beach when the weather first began to cool, from late September to the end of October. But I don't remember catching them in late November or early December. But then again, I am old and my memory may be failing me! Now I have caught the bull reds on top into January, but not bonito as best as I can recall. But it certainly is good to hear they are out there, I hope to get a shot at them, they are one of my favorite fly targets.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *true-king (11/24/2008)*For flies, anything white. Small white decievers, clouser minnows, whatever you like.




Im with him...anything small and white..Ive had them get real picky when the north winds have the water super clear..I tried flys and stuff like that off the pier a few winters back and had awesome success when they would not hit anything else..


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (11/25/2008)*Well I guess I wasn't very clear. I usually caught them from the beach when the weather first began to cool, from late September to the end of October. But I don't remember catching them in late November or early December. But then again, I am old and my memory may be failing me! Now I have caught the bull reds on top into January, but not bonito as best as I can recall. But it certainly is good to hear they are out there, I hope to get a shot at them, they are one of my favorite fly targets.


Go out to the pier in mid-december, they are THICK!

And yes, they are an awesome fight on a fly rod! :toast


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! ive never seen anyone cast a fly from the beach pier.......and you did well?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen it done, but I haven't. I was reffering to the fact that the bonita are everywhere right off the beach in the wintertime, and you can take a boat or whatever over there and wear em out.

I think its almost cheating to try to fly fish off the pier in the wintertime. You can catch those fish on handline!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

i think throwing a fly on spinning tackle may work off the pier but i dont think it is possible to effectively usea fly rod and reel off of the pier. even if you could i dont think the pierfolkswould be a huge fan of somebody working fly line over their head ontop of the jerkjiggers and sabiki rigs being thrown haha.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *dblhlr (11/26/2008)*Dang! ive never seen anyone cast a fly from the beach pier.......and you did well?




Yeah there wasnt anyone out there...Too cold with the north winds..clear water..and a weekday..bobos everywhere in pods of 2-10 fish


----------

